# 2007 highlights (pics)



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

When the ice hits the fishing year is finished for me. Here are some picture highlights for me. Most have these have already been posted, but I'm in a boring Psychology class with nothing else to do.

These first three are Provo River browns.



























This brown came out of Hobble Creek.









These next two are out of the Provo.


















These two pics are the same fish out of Strawberry.


















This one came out of the Provo.









This is another Strawberry cutt. Pretty colors on this one.









I started out the spring with a new spinning gear set up. St.Croix Avid rod with a Quantum Energy reel... beautiful!









This is a Electric Lake Cutt from a trip in April. 









And last, my little boy Jacob learning the ways of the fisherman.









Hopefully these pictures entertain some of you who are as bored as I am this Monday morning!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice pics. Those are some nice browns and a hawg of a cutt. You really should consider taking up ice fishing to extend your season. Plus it is easier to hook up with hogs like that cutt you caught. Thanks for posting these. We need more fish pics on here.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You know how I love my fish porn! Thanks again!


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

nice pics. that cutt is one awesome fish. 

i thought it was funny (because it rings all too true) when i read that you said when the ice comes you are done for this year, because i already gave up this year, and i am here during boring classes also.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's an awesome year! Obviously, the cutt takes the cake, but I really like that big brown out of the Provo...with few speckles. What a shape for a brown. 

Nice review. I'm still going to fish the rivers and apparently, I'm going to find out what ice fishing is all about, so I've still got the potential for more noteworthy fish this year.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

This is what ice fishing is all about:

[attachment=1:3v6szj7w]berrycutt2.jpg[/attachment:3v6szj7w]


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> You know how I love my fish porn! Thanks again!


well, that should give you plenty of "material" :lol:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> This is what ice fishing is all about:
> 
> last year at berry?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice Fish!!!


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Scottyp... Shame shame for ice fishing during midge fishing season....








for trout anyway.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Ahh, but we can have the best of both worlds! There is always a tailwater somewheres along the drive home!

Nice greenie.


----------

